# WooHoo! We got a ribbon!



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Posting this a little late but...

Last week we took Argos to an AKC match hosted by the greater Gainesville Dog Fanciers Association. We went to go get our CGC, and decided that while we were there we would enter the pre-novice obedience class. I figured it would be a good opportunity to practice being in a ring. I've never titled a dog in anything before and know almost nothing about AKC showing, so I was pretty nervous!

We committed our fair share of faux pas. When asked to do an about turn, we went did a left about turn instead of a right about turn. He broke his down in the group, which I was NOT happy about, but everyone did in our class. Argos doesn't yet have a stand command, so you can imagine my surprise when I stood him up, asked him to wait and he STOOD! Woohoo! The judge was really super and because it was a match was nice about instructing about my handler errors. But all in all, Argos's heeling was really good, his attention was with me 90% of the time, his sits, recalls, and finishes were pretty good. So all in all I was very pleased with him and we ended up getting first place in our class!! Yay!! 

Of course then we went to do our CGC, and though we passed, he was sooo not into it, which was mildly embarrassing after all his beautiful heeling he really didn't want to stay with me. It was hot and he was done. I'm pretty sure he didn't even notice I was gone when he did his supervised separation he was just happy to be in the shade! It really taught me a lot about my dog and the heat, and gave me some helpful pointers for when I go to show him. 

Anyway some pictures of Argos with his ribbon that I took for my Mom...









SMILE FOR THE CAMERA!!


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

, great job!!


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

OMG I love the second picture, that is priceless. I needed a chuckle this evening. What a gorgeous dog and congratulations on the ribbons!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Very nice! Congrats!!


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Good boy Argos!!!!










Lee


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congrats!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats!!! Argos is very handsome too!


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow, he's gorgeous! Congrats!!

~Kristin


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

A pink/green ribbon for a boy? Man, I wish we had one that color!! I know it's whatever the club gives out. Isn't the first ribbon a real thrill?!!!!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Congrats!


----------



## victoria_warfel (Nov 29, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

That's awesome....CONGRATS!


----------



## luanne (May 27, 2004)

Good job!!!!!!

Lu


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Congrats! Good job!
And














for this:


> Quote:It really taught me a lot about my dog...


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

I didn't see these pics Katie. Congratulations Argos. I don't blame him a bit about the heat. It is the same way I feel. LOL He is handsome as always.
Robbie


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

He is such a good looking boy and great temperament even in the heat.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone! The first ribbon is definitely a thrill. 

If I wasn't hooked on training my dog before, I certainly am now!


----------

